# Freight Train vs. Grain Truck



## AlanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's an interesting video showing a freight train taking out a grain truck that failed to yield the right of way. The video was shot by a security camera mounted on a nearby building. The accident occured August 4th in Stuttgart, AK.

One has to wonder what the heck that truck driver was doing/thinking. Note that the SUV coming from the opposite direction actually stops as required and then frantically starts backing up when he/she realizes that the grain truck is going to get creamed!


----------



## George Harris (Oct 2, 2006)

Arkansas is AR. AK is for Alaska.

For those unfamiliar, this is Union Paciific now, but this is the Cotton Belt main line, route of the Blue Streak Merchandise and other 70 mph freight trains. Lots of long FAST freight trains, and has been this way for many years. The speed limit for freight is still 70 mph.

The track is for the most part closely parallel to US 79. Stuttgart is about 30 miles southwest of Brinkley AR, which is on I 40 about half way between Memphis and Little Rock, and about 30 miles northeast of the Cotton Belt hub of Pine Bluff. The accident rate on most of the crossings of this line is realtively low because most people know better than to try to beat the trains, and at the rate they move you don't have to wait very long, either.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Oct 2, 2006)

what an idiot


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to say the greatest part of that video was the truck just driving away after it got whacked. :lol:


----------



## gswager (Oct 2, 2006)

battalion51 said:


> I have to say the greatest part of that video was the truck just driving away after it got whacked. :lol:


Is that a case of hit and run for trucker? :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 2, 2006)

Save Our Trains Michigan said:


> what an idiot


Truck driver probably didn't know he had gotten hit until he reached his final destination!!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sure he knew what happened. He was probably trying to decide what to do about the large brown stain he was sitting on........


----------



## rmgreenesq (Oct 2, 2006)

Save Our Trains Michigan said:


> what an idiot


Yup! What an idiot.

Rick


----------



## George Harris (Oct 3, 2006)

Looked at my UPRR ETT for this location. A few relevant items from it:

mp 200.5 Brinkley

mp 231.2 N. Stuttgart siding

mp 232.7 S. Stuttgart siding

mp 263.2 Pine Bluff Yard

(Sidings are about 10 miles apart on this line.)

Speed Limits:

70 mph freight trains

75 mph expedited freight trains

40 mph head end restriction mp 232.5 to 234.0


----------

